# Central Valley Doberman Club trial results



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Last weekend we had our first club trial with UScA judge Warren Jones. It was a cold weekend (well, cold for us Californians) but the trial was a big success!!

Judge: Warren Jones
Helper: Mario Fernandez

BH
Oppenhiemer's Atom Bomb von Luka - pass
Wingate's First Lady - pass

IPO1
Lacey von Luka - DQ in B - dog left field

AWD1
Imo vom Riegelhaus (Rott) - 97/95/85

IPO3
Eiko vom Landgraf - 96/96/98 "a"
Eva dei Dohse - 94/93/94 "a"
Incredible Chanel - 95/90/94 "a"
Incredible Courage 0/78/96 "a"

FH1
Butcher von der Mittelmeer (GSD) - 94

FH2
Covae vom Landgraf - 84 (free track)

StPr1
Yukon 2 Eurosportn (GSD) - 94

StPr2
Butcher von der Mittelmeer (GSD) - 89
Pax von der Mohnweise (GSD) - 80
Roxy (GSD) - 60


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your trial went well! Congratulations to all the participants.


----------

